# 75 Science fiction and Fantasy films for 2016



## Brian G Turner (Jan 5, 2016)

io9 post a list of 75 SF/F film releases for 2016 - and there are quite a lot on that list I want to see. 
http://io9.gizmodo.com/75-science-fiction-and-fantasy-films-to-look-out-for-in-1751132676


----------



## J Riff (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes, though by the time KungFu critters and coming-of-age zombie fests are weeded out, we will probably be left with approximately 7.5 good Science Fiction movies. 2 _Jungle books?_ More _Amityville_? A raft of cheap time-travelogues?
_Finding Dory_ should be fun._ Bourne 5_ makes the SFF list?_ Independence Day_ could be interesting.


----------



## ratsy (Jan 5, 2016)

I might go check out The Forest this weekend. It looks interesting. There are probably 10 or so I want to see on that list, so that's not too bad.


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 5, 2016)

There's quite a few I'm looking forward to this year, but I think _Rogue One _is my most anticipated. 
_
The Witch_ looks creepy as hell.


----------



## Droflet (Jan 6, 2016)

Highly intrigued by the Space Between Us.  And, hoping, hoping, they don't screw it up, Suicide Squad.


----------



## J-Sun (Jan 6, 2016)

I think Burton may have run out of gas but I'll let them try to sell _Miss Peregrine’s Home for Peculiar Children_ to me and see what happens. I was interested enough in _A Monster Calls_ for some reason to look at the trailer but it's utter crap. Why they think that would make me want to watch the movie, I dunno. I'll probably watch _Captain America: Civil War_ but can't say I'm really anticipating it.

To save time for folks like me who will incidentally watch non-SF but really want to know about the SF, here are the English-language live-action science fiction movies, trying to strip out all the fantasy, horror, animations, comic books, etc.

*Time Travel*

_Synchronicity_ (Jan. 22) [time travel or no, this might be kinda cool]
_Paradox_ (April 22)
*Honorary SF*

_Independence Day: Resurgence_ (June 24) [stupidly serious sequel to successfully silly singleton - and Smith-less]
_Rogue One: A Star Wars Story_ (Dec 16) [prequel]
_Star Trek Beyond_ (July 22) [reboot sequel so kinda prequelish]
*SF*

_The 5th Wave_ (Jan. 22) [probably not SF but just one of many virus horror movies but with aliens]
_The Purge 3_ (July 1) [probably not really SF but random violence in social SF clothing]
_The Space Between Us_ (July 29) [perhaps not SF but just an Earth/Mars romance]
_Passengers_ (December 21) [perhaps not SF but just interstellar romance]



J Riff said:


> Yes, though by the time KungFu critters and coming-of-age zombie fests are weeded out, we will probably be left with approximately 7.5 good Science Fiction movies



Close, in a sense. I get 9 movies which is more than 7.5 total but they're almost all gonna suck, which is less than "7.5 good" ones. Depending on whether they are truly "romance" movies or just SF movies with an excessive "love interest" quotient, I might try _The Space Between Us _or_ Passengers_ and, as I say, that _Synchronicity_ looks kinda cool but, man, what a terrible looking year for SF-in-film.

And one word of warning for trailer hunters - both _Paradox_ and _The Space Between Us_ were titles of other movies all of a year ago and I couldn't find trailers for the correct upcoming flicks. (Though the Danish (or whatever it was) 2015 _The Space Between Us_ also looked not entirely uninteresting.)

Cinema. So original it can't come up with milieus or plots or what have you... or even titles.


----------



## Droflet (Jan 6, 2016)

Opps, forgetting my manners. Thanks for the list, Brian. On ya!


----------



## J Riff (Jan 6, 2016)

'Good' SF includes the bad ones here, but not Star Wars. Anything calling itself SF gets looked at, and hacked to bits if it's worth the trouble. I edit the average epic down to around ten minutes and voila* it becomes bearable.


----------



## J-Sun (Jan 6, 2016)

Just came across this related article: 11 Space Movies to Watch In 2016 (space.com). It repeats some from the 75 list (and is very generous about what it calls a "space" movie) but it also adds a few not in the io9 list.

And agreed, Droflet - thanks for the link, Brian !

J Riff : I imagine some have to be cut down to zero to become bearable.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 6, 2016)

A couple of the biggest surprises - to me - on the list were Marvel's _Doctor Strange_, starring Benedict Cumberbatch and Tilda Swinton, and also an _Assassin's Creed_ film. My interest is definitely piqued with those.


----------



## Rodders (Jan 6, 2016)

Tis a good year for blockbuster sf.


----------



## J Riff (Jan 6, 2016)

I knew it. Dr. Strange had to appear eventually. Practically the only character with any interest left. AntMan was fehhhhhh, the rest of the super-verse is not as good as the comics were, except for some cool FX, but Dr. Strange could be something else, by the Crimson Bands of Cytorak!!!!


----------



## Vince W (Jan 7, 2016)

J Riff said:


> I knew it. Dr. Strange had to appear eventually. Practically the only character with any interest left. AntMan was fehhhhhh, the rest of the super-verse is not as good as the comics were, except for some cool FX, but Dr. Strange could be something else, by the Crimson Bands of Cytorak!!!!



I felt quite the opposite about Ant-Man @J Riff. I thought it was one of the best Marvel offerings in a while and when you look at it, Ant-Man is proper science fiction. No super powers, but rather 'solid' science being put to use.


----------



## J Riff (Jan 7, 2016)

Nevermind, I can't stand any of the Marvel stuff, disguised as SF or not. I liked the comix though... and the last one I bought was the origin of the Juggernaut... in X-Men... in the sixties. If I still had all my comics I would be richer'n Trump, but nevermind, nevermiiiiiind...*


----------



## AlexJCavanaugh (Jan 13, 2016)

Vince W said:


> I felt quite the opposite about Ant-Man @J Riff. I thought it was one of the best Marvel offerings in a while and when you look at it, Ant-Man is proper science fiction. No super powers, but rather 'solid' science being put to use.


I was pleasantly surprised by Ant-Man and would place it as the third best film that came out last year. I can't remember laughing so much at film in a long time. It was just good fun.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 14, 2016)

Not many movies to get excited about, really.

I'm going to see The 5th Wave this weekend and will likely go see the following:

Pride, Prejudice, and Zombies
Allegiant (since I've already watched the other movies in the series)
Captain America: Civil War
Conjuring 2
The Legend of Tarzan
Ghostbusters
Star Trek Beyond
Bourne 5
Spectral
Doctor Strange
Fantastic Beasts and Where To Find Them
Rogue One
Ms Peregrine's Home For Peculiar Children
That averages to just over 1 cinema visit per month. Good enough for me and my budget at the rate cinemas are increasing their ticket prices...


----------



## REBerg (Jan 14, 2016)

The Bluestocking said:


> Not many movies to get excited about, really.
> 
> I'm going to see The 5th Wave this weekend and will likely go see the following:
> 
> Pride, Prejudice, and Zombies


Pride, Prejudice and WHAT?!!


----------



## Droflet (Jan 14, 2016)

Yeah, I guess it was just a matter of time.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 14, 2016)

REBerg said:


> Pride, Prejudice and WHAT?!!



Yup - Elizabeth Bennet and Fitzwilliam Darcy hacking heads off zombies while conducting their rocky romance.

Gotta at least have a laugh or two in there...


----------



## REBerg (Jan 14, 2016)

The Bluestocking said:


> Yup - Elizabeth Bennet and Fitzwilliam Darcy hacking heads off zombies while conducting their rocky romance.
> 
> Gotta at least have a laugh or two in there...


So, you have begun to see the high entertainment value of the common zombie, eh?


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 14, 2016)

REBerg said:


> So, you have begun to see the high entertainment value of the common zombie, eh?



Only in this context. Other zombie movies and series? No.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 14, 2016)

The Bluestocking said:


> Only in this context. Other zombie movies and series? No.


Careful. Once you've entered that back alley to zombie fandom, you may not find your way out. It's an addiction -- like a craving for brains.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 14, 2016)

@REBerg :


----------



## REBerg (Jan 14, 2016)

Brian Turner said:


> @REBerg :


Oh, yeah. I've seen the trailer. Looks like a flick in the vein of_ Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter, _with slightly higher production values_._
It's on my "must-see" list. Somehow, I don't think my grandson will be accompanying me to this one.


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016 (Mar 31, 2016)

Last year's list had a lot more interesting movies than this year, so I'm slightly disappointed. 

Suicide Squad
Gambit
Star Trek Beyond
Warcraft
Ghostbusters
Pandemic
And the comic book movies
There is a large movie festival in my neck of the woods in May and I'll be on the lookout for any cool F&SF movies coming out of there.


----------

